# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Giao lưu Hà Nội

## CNC FANUC

Tình hình là em có sửa máy ở khu vực Hà Nội vài ngày, có cụ nào rảnh không cho em giao lưu với ạ, em sửa vài chỗ nên ki có địa điểm chính xác ạ

----------


## biết tuốt

thời gian bác ở hn lúc nào bác , ae hà nội cũng đang định off , gioa lưu với bác đựoc thì vui

----------


## CNC FANUC

> thời gian bác ở hn lúc nào bác , ae hà nội cũng đang định off , gioa lưu với bác đựoc thì vui


Em làm xong ở kcn đồng văn là mai em ra lại hà nội chắc hết tuần rồi về

----------


## huyquynhbk

kaka nhớ ới e với nhé cụ tuốt ơi.kaka

----------


## Tuấn

> Em làm xong ở kcn đồng văn là mai em ra lại hà nội chắc hết tuần rồi về


Úi em cũng ở Đồng văn đây. Chiều hôm qua vừa bị trẹo cái chân hu hu từ hôm nay phải nằm nhà chán quá

----------


## Fusionvie

> Úi em cũng ở Đồng văn đây. Chiều hôm qua vừa bị trẹo cái chân hu hu từ hôm nay phải nằm nhà chán quá


Em cũng Đồng Văn  :Big Grin: (ban ngày ĐV, tối HN) Cty em ngay góc Honda

Cụ Funuc công tác ĐV cụ thể cty nào thế.

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Úi em cũng ở Đồng văn đây. Chiều hôm qua vừa bị trẹo cái chân hu hu từ hôm nay phải nằm nhà chán quá


Ui cha đểu thế nhỉ, lại trẹo chân mới hay chứ quê gốc em cũng ở hà nam, mà mấy chục năm rồi mới ra lại đây

----------


## Fusionvie

Gọi cho bác ấy, lại đang Nam định rồi. Mà bác sửa cái sdt trên chữ ký đê, gọi toàn báo lỗi

----------


## CNC FANUC

Đi từ kcn đồng văn ra tốt động chương mỹ hah nội bằng cách nào các bác nhỉ,

----------


## huyquynhbk

bản đồ maps đi bác ơi.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  bác qua đấy sửa máy ah?đi qua đấy có đường tắt nhưng đi hơi vòng vèo bác ah. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Fusionvie

Hai anh em giờ mới tàn cuộc

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Hai anh em giờ mới tàn cuộc


Thanks bác Fusionvie rất nhiều, và một số bác ở phủ lý các bác rất nhiệt tình ạ, hy vọng sẽ có dịp tiếp đón các bác trong miền nam
Hôm qua 1h sáng nay mới về, món  "chim to dần" rất tuyệt vời ạ

----------


## Tuấn

Hu hu hu vì cái chân què mà hụt mất chầu bia rùi hu hu hu

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hu hu hu vì cái chân què mà hụt mất chầu bia rùi hu hu hu


bác lúc nào cũng đi giầy bảo hộ mà, chắc bị vợ oánh hay sao  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hoangcf

Xin chào các anh em ở Hà Nội

----------

